# BLCs



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

At lunchtime yesterday Coco gave birth to two Baby Lambchops, a boy and a girl. Mum and babies doing well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!
And welcome to the two babies!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Coco, aren't they beautiful. Did you know it was only two Lynn?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations Coco!!! 

And welcome to the BLC's!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous little babies, congratulations Coco and Lynn!
How about a chocolate theme, or fashion designer ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well done Coco - such beautiful babies bringing much needed joy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OMGOODNESS soooo sweet. Perfect pair 

well done Coco xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Well done Coco, aren't they beautiful. Did you know it was only two Lynn?


No, that was a surprise as I thought she was carrying more but both a good size.


SusieRainbow said:


> Gorgeous little babies, congratulations Coco and Lynn!
> How about a chocolate theme, or fashion designer ?


Ha ha. I have done chocolate ( her first litter) Not so keen on fashion but I do have plans in mind


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my gosh the BLC’s are here!!! :Kiss:Kiss

Well done Coco, you’re such a good mama. Congratulations Lynn & Coco.

They’re adorable, little, tiny babies.

Are they doing well?

I hope all went smoothly & they grow up big & strong xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ebonycat said:


> Oh my gosh the BLC's are here!!! :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> Well done Coco, you're such a good mama. Congratulations Lynn & Coco.
> 
> ...


Not the smoothest of deliveries - a couple of minor complications but Coco and I both know what we're doing and babies arrived safely without the need to travel to an out-of-hours vet. They are both doing very well and are typical Meezer babies in letting me know they're there


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratulations @lymorelynn and Coco! Beautiful babies :Cat:Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to the world gorgeous BLC's















You do realise that we will be expecting lots of pic's and updates on your progress......being super stars comes with a price tag


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Had to pop in for the gossip after seeing these adorable 2 in Insta!

Cannot wait for us guessing the theme of these lovely ones, and their names


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous squeally meeze babies:Cat

Well done Mum and midwife
!


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Those little claws! Can imagine them making themselves known :Hilarious Well done Coco and Lynn! Is Lolita interested? Looking forward to finding out names and colours :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awwwww! Hooray! Congratulations Mummy Coco and Human Nanny Lynn  Excellent midwifing skills there then, Lynn. I look forward to seeing the latest BLCs growing up. What lovely news. 

As an aside, if you have a waiting list of, say four people, and Coco has two babies, is it just first come, first served?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jojomomo said:


> Those little claws! Can imagine them making themselves known :Hilarious Well done Coco and Lynn! Is Lolita interested? Looking forward to finding out names and colours :Cat


Lolita has had a sniff and isn't that interested but Coco keeps insisting that she isn't far away :Hilarious



Mrs Funkin said:


> Awwwww! Hooray! Congratulations Mummy Coco and Human Nanny Lynn  Excellent midwifing skills there then, Lynn. I look forward to seeing the latest BLCs growing up. What lovely news.
> 
> As an aside, if you have a waiting list of, say four people, and Coco has two babies, is it just first come, first served?


The babies were both born back feet first - breech if bottom first isn't to bad but just have a little foot come through first makes it hard work so the midwifery came in handy 
It's difficult with a waiting list as someone is going to be disappointed. I do try to prioritise by who has been waiting the longest but if I have someone who is already a Lambchop slave they might get priority. In this case that person also happens to be top of my list too  The girl is under consideration to stay


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I thought they were big babies, so lucky you both have lots of experience!!!
I can’t wait to see the colours coming!

I do hope for seal!
But no idea if possible?

My favourite part of pf - little kitties!!!

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn and Coco, adorable little babes!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh, I thought they were big babies, so lucky you both have lots of experience!!!
> I can't wait to see the colours coming!
> 
> I do hope for seal!
> ...


No seals possible. Chocolate or lilac with possible tabby points


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Squeeee!!! Oh look at them! Thanks for sharing Lynn. More cuteness updates than ever needed right now as an antidote to everything else that is going on right now xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations on coming into the world you beautiful little meezers , looking forward to seeing you grow. Well done Coco and Lynn


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Orla said:


> Squeeee!!! Oh look at them! Thanks for sharing Lynn. More cuteness updates than ever needed right now as an antidote to everything else that is going on right now xx


^^^^ I agree with @Orla ^^^^ @lymorelynn 
Thank you for always sharing your BLC's with us over the years.
They have & do always cheer me up  xx


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little Coco beans!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations @lymorelynn and well done Coco! Welcome to the world you little beauties!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats Lynne and Coco, look forward to see them grow.... and who devices a plan to kidnap them first


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Lynn and Coco. Beautiful little babies. 
Viv xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

GingerNinja said:


> Congrats Lynne and Coco, look forward to see them grow.... and who devices a plan to kidnap them first


ME ME ME !!!!! 

Alfie would LOVE a kitten around the house.
Though I know for a fact Ebony would shout & swear at me before packing her bags & moving into my mums house.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations darling Coco, well done. I'm sure we have lots of lovely photos of growing BLCs to look forward to xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Update please 

How are Teeny and Weeny today? Most importantly how is Coco fairing up? plus I'd really love to know what Lolita thinks of all this? Actually @lymorelynn I think it would be easier all round, if I just moved into yours for 12 weeks 

yes? :Smuggrin

( when I squealed to my husband to announce that two more baby lamb chops had arrived he rolled his eyes and said " NO")

That's cruelty isn't it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Update please
> 
> How are Teeny and Weeny today? Most importantly how is Coco fairing up? plus I'd really love to know what Lolita thinks of all this? Actually @lymorelynn I think it would be easier all round, if I just moved into yours for 12 weeks
> 
> ...


You'd be very welcome :Cat 
They are doing well, gaining weight nicely. Coco really wanted the lovely, cosy bed that she'd got for Christmas - I had to prise her out of when she was in labour and she moved the kittens into it on Monday. Trouble is it's just too fluffy for the babies who could roll into the sides and suffocate so it has had to be banned for now. She is settled back in her nest box with them now.
Lolita will have a look and sniff but she isn't really interested. Coco, on the other hand, wants Lolita in the same room and comes to fetch her back if Lolita comes downstairs :Cat
The fluffy bed


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A compromise







Back in their proper bed


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Update please
> 
> How are Teeny and Weeny today? Most importantly how is Coco fairing up? plus I'd really love to know what Lolita thinks of all this? Actually @lymorelynn I think it would be easier all round, if I just moved into yours for 12 weeks
> 
> ...


That is cruel yes!! I was hoping you were going to be taking both Teeny and Weeny home 

You have already given them names after all


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous and oh my goodness...little teenie weenie feet.......


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous update, Coco is such a loving Mummy. Lolita has a few Aunty skills to learn yet then 


Now, names, themes????????? Are we allowed to guess again?



P.S get the kettle on, I’m on my way


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> P.S get the kettle on, I'm on my way


How do you plan to sneak Teeny n Weeny in past hubby's back?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> How do you plan to sneak Teeny n Weeny in past hubby's back?


easy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

"Who these? Oh I've had Teeny and Weeny for AGES..."


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> easy


HOW????

Amazon Prime!:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> HOW????
> 
> Amazon Prime!:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been racking my brain as to what themes @lymorelynn could use for Teeny and Weeny, I can't see it being anything Covid related, so what else is current at the moment!

Any new period dramas? 
Films?

Anyone else got ideas?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> I have been racking my brain as to what themes @lymorelynn could use for Teeny and Weeny, I can't see it being anything Covid related, so what else is current at the moment!
> 
> Any new period dramas?
> Films?
> ...


I was thinking maybe a famous duo, rather than a theme as such.

But that's as far as I got


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm just watching The Crown.... The Queen's dog Sugar had puppies who she called Whiskey and Sherry.....????

I'll be back with more as I think of them - don't worry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errrm....Teeny & Weeny


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was thinking of some TV married comedy duos, here's a bit of a quiz 

George and Mildred
Jean and Lionel
Frank and Betty
Hyacinth and Richard 
Tom and Barbara
Terry and June


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Favourite couples?
Sandy and Danny...

Natasha and Pierre...

Elizabeth Bennet and Fitzwilliam Darcy...
Chalk and Cheese...
But Teeny and Weeny is the best...


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Congratulations, they are so beautiful :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Couples is a nice idea but only works if they stay together - which won't be happening.
Keep guessing


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I think you need a hot drinks theme, to go with Coco and to warm us all up in this cold weather! You could have Caffe Latte, Earl Grey (or Lady Grey), or even add in a little tipple (Baileys Cappuccino anyone?)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh look at them, gorgeous little darlings, tiny tails, tiny ears, as always beautiful babies xxxxxx






Right......Couples is out, I like the drinks idea, so how about cakes, Lynn loves to bake... here’s a few ideas!



Amandine - 
Bibinka
Blondie 
Magdalena 
Lady Baltimore - this would work!
Muffin
Napoleons hat - oh I say, a very smart name.
Nonnette
Othellolagkage ( please don’t use this one, I can’t pronounce it ) :Hilarious
Pancake
Pandan
Panettone
Welsh cake - :Smuggrin
Wingko 
Whoopie pies

and Yule log


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can you give us a clue Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Can you give us a clue Lynn?


Not yet. 
But no one's on the right track


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder if “right track” is a clue


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Music or literature?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Song titles
Herbs
book characters


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

How about Mine and Also Mine.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

urbantigers said:


> How about Mine and Also Mine.


Sorry GCCF doesn't allow the same word twice :Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the idea of hot drinks. So snuggly. Therefore Ovaltine and Horlicks. :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Track..... ummmmm famous Athletes?


Or my new idea - colours/shades?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The babies are one week old. Both have doubled their birth weight and are starting to open their eyes.
Keep guessing on the name front. Nowhere close yet :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Do we get a clue please??? 

Pretty please???

Pretty please with a cherry on top???


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Something to do with New Year?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure if I have a clue that might help.
It's Coco's last litter which has a slight connection.
I did toy with a Covid connection - Astra and Pfizz maybe :Hilarious:Bag


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

End Game
Final Curtain
Last....


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Swan Song for the girl?


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Something to do with the natural world?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So something theatrical, Composer’s?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Humphrey & Ingrid, they part ways in Casablanca or the characters names Rick & Ilsa.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Right last year Coco’s litter were weather forecast....... so something sort of linked to this!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Right last year Coco's litter were weather forecast....... so something sort of linked to this!


Snowball & Snowflake ?
Elsa & Olaf (Frozen) ?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Gene Kelly and Debbie Reynolds - singing in the rain ​


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No to all of you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Litter theme title:
Save the Last Dance for Me


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Englebert? Humperdinck?
I like Coco Bean and Coco Butter!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

The Drifters sang that.....

 hang on, loads have sang that song, Michael Buble did not that long ago!


So a dance maybe!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> The Drifters sang that.....
> 
> hang on, loads have sang that song, Michael Buble did not that long ago!
> 
> So a dance maybe!


Ooh, she's getting warm :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any chance it’s anything to do with The Cats, who were a Dutch rock band formed in Volendam in 1964. They sang Save the last dance for me AND sang a song “ One way wind”


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Stormy Weather” is considered one of the best Hollywood musicals 


is it a dance from that?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Frantically googling like mad here :Hilarious

I’m a little excited... as you can tell :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Frantically googling like mad here :Hilarious
> 
> I'm a little excited... as you can tell :Hilarious


I don't think Mr. Google will be much help. You know I have a warped and devious mind


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Other songs by the Drifters were

Up on the Roof,” “On Broadway,” and “Under the Boardwalk.”


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think Mr. Google will be much help. You know I have a warped and devious mind


lol, how would you think...... is it, bottom shuffler and toe tapper


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Tango and Waltz 
Rumba and Samba
Jazz and Cha Cha 
Jive and Twist 

Something like those?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Summercat said:


> Tango and Waltz
> Rumba and Samba
> Jazz and Cha Cha
> Jive and Twist
> ...


Now, you know I never do anything so straightforward :Bag:Smug


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Coco Cha Cha Chancer and Waltzing Dancing beauty queen?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Litter theme title:
> Save the Last Dance for Me


makes me think of Bill Bailey and Oti Mabusi winning Strictly !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Coco Cha Cha Chancer and Waltzing Dancing beauty queen?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Would you like the shortlist?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely we would!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yes please:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Absolutely we would!


Okay:
Last Tango in Paris
Waltzing Matilda
Dancing Queen
Two to Tango
Jive Talking
Mambo Italiano
Last Waltz
Hand Jive
Mambo Number Five
Dancing in the Moonlight

Their names could be among these in some form or another


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Those are great, I especially like Waltzing Matilda, Dancing Queen and Dancing in the Moonlight


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh they are fab.... love Dancing in the moonlight...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Ooooooo

Dancing Queen and Dancing in the Moonlight!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Do they contain Tango and Mambo as they crop up more than once?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Honest to goodness Waltzing Matilda had crossed my mind:Cat

I like Waltzing Matilda and Jive Talking best


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Another vote for Dancing in the Moonlight :Cat :Mooning (Closest thing I could find to a moon emoji!)


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow this is sooo much fun  I’m loving the guessing......

My guess is Paris and Moonlight from the song Moonlight over Paris. Both have links to Coco as well as Coco Channel lived in Paris .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Do they contain Tango and Mambo as they crop up more than once?


So do dancing, jive and waltz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Willsee said:


> Wow this is sooo much fun  I'm loving the guessing......
> 
> My guess is Paris and Moonlight from the song Moonlight over Paris. Both have links to Coco as well as Coco Channel lived in Paris .


My goodness, you're as devious as me. I like your links but sadly not the names I have chosen.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> So do dancing, jive and waltz


You're such a tease


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I thought last night someone would have cracked this puzzle!

I love dancing in the moonlight ( which I haven’t been able to stop singing) so I’m sticking with that.
My second choice is Jive talking Cha Cha Cha!





I’m so glad the Funky chicken dance was not on the list


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The trouble is, I like all of the names on the shortlist and if there had been more kittens it would have been so much easier to choose. And then again, that pesky sex-change fairy could pay a visit and I'd have to choose a different name. The naming of cats is a difficult thing :Cat
Have a couple of photos for now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Little Guzzlers they've plumped up a lot.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Little Guzzlers they've plumped up a lot.


They are fat little furry slugs :Hilarious
But we love them:Cat:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fat furry slugs :Hilarious:Hilarious

They are so cute, I so wish I could kiss those chubby tummies


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

They are absolutely adorable 

the one nearest the camera - s/he is going to be a cheeky one.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

So cute! Mummy looks very content too :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@Jojomomo i was just going to say that 

@lymorelynn Coco is such a beautiful girl & a wonderfully caring mama.
She looks like she's smiling in those pictures, I just want to give her a snuggle :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

When will the sex’s be confirmed? 


Ooooooooo a poll or a bet on the sex of each kitten.

I think you have two girls


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought it was definite there was one of each


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

cava14 una said:


> I thought it was definite there was one of each


The sex changing fairy could appear still.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> The sex changing fairy could appear still.


They could Indeed.
And having spoken to my youngest son last night he is very much in favour of Astra and Pfizz for names  I was less keen on his suggestion of SIAMS-21 octor:Bag


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

What about Joe B and Kamala H?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> The trouble is, I like all of the names on the shortlist and if there had been more kittens it would have been so much easier to choose. And then again, that pesky sex-change fairy could pay a visit and I'd have to choose a different name. The naming of cats is a difficult thing :Cat
> Have a couple of photos for now
> View attachment 460407
> View attachment 460408


Ohh their little hands!! So cute! Coco looks so beautiful and contented too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Any updates?


Yes, I need my fix of BLC's !


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

And me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just because you asked nicely 
The fat slugs are doing well and starting to get a bit of colour on their ears and tails. No final decision has been made on their names yet.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful little pussy cats:Cat


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Awww! Which is which? Do you think they're both chocolate points or something else? :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jojomomo said:


> Awww! Which is which? Do you think they're both chocolate points or something else? :Cat


First is the boy? Second the girl (pretty certain on that one)
I think they will both be chocolate


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ohh they are so precious!! Gorgeous little babies!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't believe the Kitten Claws! Bonkers  

Oh sweet BLCs you're growing so fast. Your Momma is feeding you well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are the cutest little fat slugs I have ever seen. Those slugs are welcome in my garden any time! 


Adorable :Kiss aren’t they growing fast. Well done Coco x


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Awwwww they’re making me broody from another, sooooo cute


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They were not impressed with having their photos taken :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The fat slug in the foreground must be a boy. Such a little piggy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my gosh, they're so adorable :Kiss:Kiss

Little needle like claws 
Adorable little ears, tiny little noses :Kiss:Kiss

Oh darling Coco you’re such a good mama, I just love you & want to give you a huge snuggle :Kiss xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Who'd like these in their bed? Coco decided it was the best place for them this morning


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Who'd like these in their bed? Coco decided it was the best place for them this morning
> View attachment 461100


Me, me, me - pretty please


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh how sweet. Coco obviously wanted a break and thought you could look after them for a while


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@lymorelynn any news on their names yet ? They're far too gorgeous to keep calling them "slugs"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lymorelynn any news on their names yet ? They're far too gorgeous to keep calling them "slugs"


Not yet. I still can't decide and keep thinking of other ideas :Bag


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll take them ! 
Only problem being to make sure the hubby doesn't discover them, he's not keen on meezers. Would he suspect do you think? If I told him the dogs had started meowwing?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I’d love them, look how pink and chubby they are!


Oh how exciting we might be choosing names again :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh look at the wee paws:Cat


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Not yet. I still can't decide and keep thinking of other ideas :Bag


You know full well that the only way for you to decide is if you tell us. There is no other way.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Fred and Ginger!!! Who doesn’t love them?

I think Coco started to teach them to be proper cats! Who should use The Bed, making sure all is properly starched and ironed ... pillows are plump and duvet is aired, mattresses turned...

Also a very good playground especially if moving feet are detected...


----------



## mrsfarq (Oct 26, 2020)

lymorelynn said:


> Who'd like these in their bed? Coco decided it was the best place for them this morning
> View attachment 461100


I feel you Coco! I constantly feel like climbing into bed with my two children at home  alone though!

They have gotten so big, amazing work Coco!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Could little boy BLC have some famous PF vibes please.
Now that they are becoming more mobile it is clear that he has some problems. We have been to the vet today who thinks that the difficulty of his birth has left him with some damage to his left shoulder and leg.
He is in no pain, developing well otherwise but cannot use his left leg. Under vet's advice I am monitoring, massaging and encouraging movement but all positive vibes would be appreciated.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... positive vibes for the little boy! Hope the physio helps x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh no ! Lots of healing wishes for him, will he be investigated? Poor little man.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending more vibes. Hope the massage works.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh little man, Aunty Emma is sending all my love and super special positive vibes. You are in the best hands, xxxx


Would acupuncture work at a later date as well as massage Lynn?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little lad, lets hope some massage to strengthen his leg will help, lots of vibes for him xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Lots of loving healing vibes from me and my two meezers xxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of PF's special healing vibes on their way , paws crossed that our little BLC boy is soon back on all four like pink paws x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh poor little man.
Heaps of healing vibes being sent his way. Come on little man you can do it.
I hope the massage helps xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh no ! Lots of healing wishes for him, will he be investigated? Poor little man.


He is too tiny at the moment to do an MRI which would give a definitive answer. Hopefully he will improve before that becomes necessary.
His future slave has been informed 
Thank you, everyone, for your good wishes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no  little man  Perhaps it’s like an Erb’s Palsy and paws and fingers crossed the massage and physio will help him. Lots of love to you too Lynn, I am sure you must be worried.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww bless his little heart I send positive vibes and really hope he is okay x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor wee lad(((hugs))) purrs and whiskery kisses for a good outcome


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sending good vibes for the little fellow that his leg improves. ☘


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

PF healing vibes flooding the airwaves as I type :Kiss


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Aww bless him, sending healing vibes and kisses


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  little man  Perhaps it's like an Erb's Palsy and paws and fingers crossed the massage and physio will help him. Lots of love to you too Lynn, I am sure you must be worried.


I hadn't heard of this so just googled it and it does fit the description. When explaining the problem to Mr. Lambchop I said it was a bit like cerebral palsy.
I seem to spend my life worrying about my cats and kittens


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I hadn't heard of this so just googled it and it does fit the description. When explaining the problem to Mr. Lambchop I said it was a bit like cerebral palsy.
> I seem to spend my life worrying about my cats and kittens


Sending hugs and kisses for the little one.
Cerebral palsy is a problem with the brain. Erb's palsy is where the nerves are damaged in the brachial plexus _;_the nerve bundle that exits the neck and goes into the arm.

Fingers crossed the little man, recovers quickly.

I had a lamb that got stuck, but at the worst point stuck as he was too far down the birth canal to push him back in. The emergency vet was unfortunately dealing with another emergency. We had to use a hell of a lot of force to get him out but thought he was dead or going to be dead and we thought she had another lamb in there. Anyway with a lot of tugging we got him out and surprisingly we were able to resuscitate him. We had damaged the nerves in both of his front limbs, one was worse than the other from the pulling on the lambing ropes that were were using to get traction. He couldn't stand up initially front limbs were to weak so we splinted them wanting to give him a fighting chance so he could suckle from mum. With the splinting and physio he was fine, was a bit 3 legged until he was a couple of months old but by the time he was out in the field you wouldn't have known.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I wondered if it was an injury to the nerves like an Erb’s Lynn because you’d said about him being a not normal presentation at birth. We’d get an Erb’s in a human baby most commonly after needing to do manoeuvres for birth where there was a particular emergency (shoulder dystocia) - but I was wondering if it would be similar for the back leg of a breech presentation of a cat. Mind you, I don’t know what’s normal for a cat! 

I do hope it’s easily sorted for the little one.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sending lots of love and cuddles to you all and healing vibes for the little man. 
I’m so sorry for you Lynn, you put so much love and care into your beautiful kittens xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sending lots of positive vibes for the wee BLC


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is the little man today Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> How is the little man today Lynn?


He seems to be able to use his leg a bit more and is holding his head upright for longer. Still a very sweet and cheeky little chappy 
Coco has, at last, settled on a bed for them.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear he's a bit better. Bless him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good news, aren't they lovely xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that is promising isn’t it. Maybe now he is more inclined to nosey around it might stimulate his leg along with the massage. What a face. :Kiss
Fabulous choice of bed Coco and I see Lolita is in there too


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that is promising isn’t it. Maybe now he is more inclined to nosey around it might stimulate his leg along with the massage. What a face. :Kiss
Fabulous choice of bed Coco and I see Lolita is in there too


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oooop’s no idea why that posted twice.....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Go on baby ! Lots of love from us and hopefully you will be on the mend!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are things now @lymorelynn improving still? Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> How are things now @lymorelynn improving still? Xx


Waiting for a call back from my vet. I still have some serious concerns about both babies even though are continuing to grow well.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Waiting for a call back from my vet. I still have some serious concerns about both babies even though are continuing to grow well.


Oh Lynn, I 'm so sorry to hear that ! Love and prayers.xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Waiting for a call back from my vet. I still have some serious concerns about both babies even though are continuing to grow well.


Oh Lynn, what a worry for you. I'll keep toes and fingers crossed your vet can help. Also in my prayers xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's such a shame when there are only the two. Hope, whatever it is, they will grow out of it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All good wishes are appreciated :Cat Still waiting for the vet to ring
The babies might have problems but they are cute 
Little boy









Little girl - you can see the problem with the head tilt, now affecting both kittens


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry you have worries about the babies. They are gorgeous, hope vet can reassure you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lynn  so sorry you’re having all this worry. Lots of love to you and the felines (such sweeties!) xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh no Lynn, so sorry to be reading this. Fingers crossed the vet can help


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hoping that you will get the vet consultation soon xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just off the phone from the vet. Just continuing to monitor them. It may be viral which is my best hope but it could still be a congenital brain condition.
The leg weakness has cleared up, which is a positive and they have each gained about 20g in the past twenty four hours so still doing well in that respect.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

All our fingers and paws are crossed for you and the little meezers, hoping they both improve quickly xxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

For obvious reasons I can't "like" your last few posts - but lots of healing vibes on their way to our BLCs :Kiss


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your concerns Lynn  I have my fingers crossed it is viral and Thorin has his paws crossed for his little siblings. You're right, they're still very cute :Cat


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> For obvious reasons I can't "like" your last few posts - but lots of healing vibes on their way to our BLCs :Kiss


My likes are my acknowledgement and well wishes to Lyn for every post on the BLCs, especially if am pushed for time to post a message.

Come on BLCs we are all routing for you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh BLCs  I’m sending love and kisses xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless them they are so adorable but a worry for you. Keeping our fingers crossed for the best outcome for you all xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Come on BLC’s you little sweethearts. Everything crossed for them. Sending lots of love xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry to read of their troubles, several possibilities spring to mind, none of which I'd be happy to sit & wait on. Can you perhaps see another vet?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Just off the phone from the vet. Just continuing to monitor them. It may be viral which is my best hope but it could still be a congenital brain condition.
> The leg weakness has cleared up, which is a positive and they have each gained about 20g in the past twenty four hours so still doing well in that respect.


Ok well let's focus on the positives, the legs have cleared up, so there is no reason why the necks won't follow! They are eating and are utterly utterly gorgeous. What is Coco like with them Lynn, does she treat them differently to her other kittens?

I had to enlarge this little ones face, is there anything more adorable


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry my internet has been down all day and coverage on my phone isn't great.
Coco treats the kittens just like any others though she does talk to them a lot.
They still play like normal kittens


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a gut feeling that they will grow up of those trouble and get stronger every day.

Love for you all.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh they are so beautiful! I hope they go from strength to strength :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look at their little faces, so gorgeous and up to mischief, probably plotting what to vandalise tomorrow.
Maybe Coco is encouraging them on, who knows!

come on little ones keep getting stronger, you have the healing vibes and love of cat chatters behind your mummy slave xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny's mummy messaged me today to remind me that Coco's kittens are strong and survivors :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Tiny's mummy messaged me today to remind me that Coco's kittens are strong and survivors :Cat


That's was kind and supportive of Tiny's mummy, and this litter will follow the same!

Libby was at deaths door as a kitten, the vets gave her little odds, so all was left to me...9 years on she is a little madam


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Come on little BLCs you can fight this & win.
You’ve got so many CatChatters behind you, sending you tons of healing vibes & strength to fight.

Such little cuties, their adorable little faces, I just want to scoop them both up & give them a big cuddle & kiss their little noses.

Good mama Coco, you know your babies need some extra care, love & guidance from you. You’re such a wonderful mama, with such a beautiful nature. Love you Coco.

Keep eating little BLCs, eating will make you big & strong.

Sending heaps of healing vibes, tons of strength & love.

Hugs to you also Lynn, you care so very deeply for all your babies xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Ok well let's focus on the positives, the legs have cleared up, so there is no reason why the necks won't follow! They are eating and are utterly utterly gorgeous. What is Coco like with them Lynn, does she treat them differently to her other kittens?
> 
> I had to enlarge this little ones face, is there anything more adorable
> 
> View attachment 461724


I think my heart just completely melted, oh my gosh so very adorable.
I keep going back to this picture & the one below that @lymorelynn just posted, their little faces :Kiss

Utterly adorable x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh,they really are so sweet !
Sendng more love and prayers.xx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Tiny's mummy messaged me today to remind me that Coco's kittens are strong and survivors :Cat


So sweet of her! In my experience they're certainly strong minded and string willed :Hilarious Sending more love to the little cuties, they can do it! :Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is is just the neck issue which is causing concern Lynn or are there other noticeable symptoms? If so, I also think maybe with more time this will resolve. Let's keep fingers crossed they will soon be strong and well. xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Lynn I have just read the whole thread, so sorry you have been so worried. Sending lots of love to you all and some positive thoughts for the babies - I truly hope it's something which will resolve over time x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Is is just the neck issue which is causing concern Lynn or are there other noticeable symptoms? If so, I also think maybe with more time this will resolve. Let's keep fingers crossed they will soon be strong and well. xx


The head tilt causes balance issues but I have to say the little boy is showing a great improvement today. They are currently in a Moses basket next to a radiator and he has no trouble in climbing out. The girl, who didn't appear to have any problems until last weekend, is still unsteady and tends to go in circles or backwards. Coco then speaks to her and gives her gentle nudges - I am sure she is encouraging her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending lots of positive vibes to the BLC's , keeping everything crossed that they get through this .x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Topping up the vibes...x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep thinking about the little ones, the little boy seems to be improving not deteriorating, so that has to be just a virus which will pass....surely? Has the vet experienced anything like this before Lynn?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping for good news every day xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I keep thinking about the little ones, the little boy seems to be improving not deteriorating, so that has to be just a virus which will pass....surely? Has the vet experienced anything like this before Lynn?


My vet isn't really saying much but I have been speaking to a couple of breeder friends who have been very helpful. Both babies have been getting vitamin drops since the weekend and I am pleased with their progress. I am less concerned that this is a congenital condition but still not dismissing that.
Little girl escaping from the basket and little boy attacking my slippers yesterday


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> My vet isn't really saying much but I have been speaking to a couple of breeder friends who have been very helpful. Both babies have been getting vitamin drops since the weekend and I am pleased with their progress. I am less concerned that this is a congenital condition but still not dismissing that.
> Little girl escaping from the basket and little boy attacking my slippers yesterday
> View attachment 462021
> View attachment 462023
> ...


<3


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, little sweeties. I'm glad things are looking better, let's hope they will keep improving as days go on. xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to see they are being naughty:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww adorable photos, it’s not holding them back is it 

Glad you are getting support and the vitamins are helping. Fingers and toes permanently crossed here plus trillion of positive vibes that they continue in the right direction.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Really hoping they keep improving, they’re so gorgeous, it’s lovely seeing them being so mischievous


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are so sweeeeeeet. BLCs almost make me think about a kitten one day. Almost.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Naughty is good!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So, so adorable.
I love seeing Coco in the background keeping an eye on her little girl as she tries escaping their basket :Kiss

Keep getting stronger BLC’s, you’re both doing so well.

Topping up the healing & positive vibes xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qUNT9kSH3iJwaNvc8
I hope this link will work - this is the boy this evening


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qUNT9kSH3iJwaNvc8
> I hope this link will work - this is the boy this evening


Oh my gosh, he is the most adorable little baby boy kitty ever, he is so cute.
Is that him making those cute little noises?
Adorable & a little tinker keep going under the unit 

I see Auntie is helping out :Kiss

Coco keeping a check on him.
Where was little baby girl? In their basket?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are so sweeeeeeet. BLCs almost make me think about a kitten one day. Almost.


You should go on the list for a Lambchop!!!

They are so so sweet! Topping up the good vibes and sending lots of love xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ebonycat said:


> Where was little baby girl? In their basket?


Yes. Coco decided that they needed to go back upstairs shortly after.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes. Coco decided that they needed to go back upstairs shortly after.


She's such an attentive mama, she must just know when they need a rest & it's time to go back into her nest x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Such a sweet little chap:Cat Mum and Auntie are beautiful too:Cat:Cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Gosh hasn't he grown ! Can't call him a slug any longer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Gosh hasn't he grown ! Can't call him a slug any longer


No, indeed. Perhaps it's time they had names


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And on that note, meet:
Moonlight Flamenco (boy) 









And Tutu Tango (girl)


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh nice!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Fab names which really suit them (Pleased I wasn’t completely wrong with my guess ).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely names, welcome Moonlight Flamenco and Tutu Tango. It's so nice to have another Tango on the forum.:Kiss


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Great names!!! Do you know what their colours will be?
Such sweet babies!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely names! They are so so cute!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww they are just lovely!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Great names!!! Do you know what their colours will be?
> Such sweet babies!


Both chocolate tabbies I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awwwww BLCs have names! Cuties  Welcome Moonlight and Tutu xxx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Gorgeous babies and I love the names! It's fascinating seeing their points develop :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I seriously LOVE their names, adorable.. TuTu has the be the sweetest name everrrrrrrr 

Oh I wish I could steal them both, first time I am undecided which kitten I like more. Just utterly scrumptious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Love those names, the little girl is definitely a Tutu, I would keep that name if she were mine....if only  xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So would I @Charity TuTu is so pretty. I might steel that name later in life


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Charity and @ewelsh thank you ladies. Tutu came about as a play on two to tango plus my love of ballet and the tango.
Moonlight Sonata is the name of the kittens' dad and the other day I heard it played flamenco style so it had to be 
If Tutu stays - and that is a very big if now - she will keep that name.
Merlin and Casper are under consideration by Moonlight's new family


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So happy TuTu will remain her name, I just love it, as for Moonlight well how can we persuade his slaves to keep it, it’s so lovely. 


Darn I’m singing that song again.... dancing in the moonlight :Singing


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Love their names. Tutu is so perfect for such a dainty little girl. I like both prospective pet names for the wee lad:Cat


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Both chocolate tabbies I think


Yummy!!! Scrumptious!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Lynn what lovely names...beautiful babies


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are Tutu and Moonlight doing now @lymorelynn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> How are Tutu and Moonlight doing now @lymorelynn


Both are doing really well. I haven't been able to persuade them that solid food is nice yet but we're working on that.
They are getting adventurous but Coco isn't happy to have them downstairs yet. To stop them falling down the stairs I have a box across my bedroom door. Hopefully, by the time they've worked out how to get over that they'll be able to negotiate the stairs and Coco will be happier with them getting out and about. She's been very protective of these two.
Tutu 









Moonlight


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely update, both doing well is fantastic. Well done you, that’s all the massages paying off.

They look like they mean mischief sorry I mean business :Smuggrin isn’t Coco adorable, what a good Mummy, I wonder if she knows they both needed a little extra care, isn’t nature incredible on times.





p.s I wish I could have a lovely pale carpet like yours!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Both are doing really well. I haven't been able to persuade them that solid food is nice yet but we're working on that.
> They are getting adventurous but Coco isn't happy to have them downstairs yet. To stop them falling down the stairs I have a box across my bedroom door. Hopefully, by the time they've worked out how to get over that they'll be able to negotiate the stairs and Coco will be happier with them getting out and about. She's been very protective of these two.
> Tutu
> View attachment 462571
> ...


Every time I see them they melt my heart !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

[QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1065736630, member: 1254737"

p.s I wish I could have a lovely pale carpet like yours![/QUOTE] 
Ha ha! You wouldn't if you could see the stains on it 

Coco really is the best mum :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely news to start the week. Aren't they just scrumptious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Look at those faces! Moonlight, I could steal you...nobody would notice would they?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at those faces! Moonlight, I could steal you...nobody would notice would they?


I think his new family might have something to say


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Most probably


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at those faces! Moonlight, I could steal you...nobody would notice would they?


I think Oscar might MrsF !!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Also most probably


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Gorgeous babies, so pleased they're doing well :Cat Coco is such a good mummy :Kiss Incidentally I brought my BLC home a year yesterday, it's flown by


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh Lynn this update makes me so happy.
Adorable little Tutu & Moonlight.
So pleased both are doing so well now.
They’re just utterly gorgeous.

Coco what can I say about you that I haven’t already said before?
You’re such a fantastic mama, you just know when your babies need some extra love & care.
Such a beautiful girl, with an even more beautiful soul.

Lynn you’ve done so well with your babies. All of your babies xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really pleased they are doing well:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are Tutu and Moonlight now @lymorelynn x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And on that note, meet:
> Moonlight Flamenco (boy)
> View attachment 462141
> 
> ...


Love the names. I like the potential pet name of Merlin for little Moonlight.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> How are Tutu and Moonlight now @lymorelynn x


Getting more adventurous and cheeky. At six weeks they have finally decided that real food is okay.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow aren’t they growing! But when you see how tiny Tutu is sat on your foot, they are still babies! Coco looks very content


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet little babes:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Little poppets


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Gorgeous ! They are not helping with my kitten broodiness


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Getting more adventurous and cheeky. At six weeks they have finally decided that real food is okay.
> View attachment 463134
> View attachment 463135
> View attachment 463136


Oh how I love you Coco, you got into my heart years ago & there you have stayed. If I could give one of your babies a forever home I so gladly would.
Alfie would so, so love to have a BLC as a new playmate but Ebony is getting too old (16 years old this year) & too moody to have a little baby around her.

I can dream though.
Sending you all lots of cuddles xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ebonycat said:


> Oh how I love you Coco, you got into my heart years ago & there you have stayed. If I could give one of your babies a forever home I so gladly would.
> Alfie would so, so love to have a BLC as a new playmate but Ebony is getting too old (16 years old this year) & too moody to have a little baby around her.
> 
> I can dream though.
> Sending you all lots of cuddles xx


You'd very welcome to come and visit the Lambchops once this lockdown business is over


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> You'd very welcome to come and visit the Lambchops once this lockdown business is over


Is that an open invitation Lynn?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I’m going with a large bag


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Is that an open invitation Lynn?


Of course :Cat


ewelsh said:


> Well I'm going with a large bag


All bags must left outside and thoroughly checked on departure


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Of course :Cat
> 
> All bags must left outside and thoroughly checked on departure


You could fit them all with securty tags like we did with the babies in Maternity Unit !


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> You'd very welcome to come and visit the Lambchops once this lockdown business is over


Aww thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Well I'm going with a large bag


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Of course :Cat
> 
> All bags must left outside and thoroughly checked on departure


@ewelsh Busted !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some kittens are so helpful when you're trying to crochet. Tutu thinks the blanket is just for her


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Some kittens are so helpful when you're trying to crochet. Tutu thinks the blanket is just for her
> View attachment 463239


Of course it is!
A wonderfully comfy nest and it shows off her beauty. Win, win


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well said @SbanR ​


----------

